# Product Photography



## eliasch (Sep 8, 2012)

hi guys,

i am new to product photography and i need your help and advices if possible. i will try to upload some of my recent work so u can evaluate it for me and give me some advice and let me know where i am wrong. as i know that product photography it is like art, everyone light the set on his way. there is no rule for light.

i will be glad to hear from u plz.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2012)

They look decent! Is there something in particular you are trying to achieve that you are having an issue with?

My only complaint is the blown out area on the rear of the white ladle / rest blends into the background a bit. A blag flag above would have corrected that.. or even a silver/gray one.


----------



## eliasch (Sep 8, 2012)

thx for ur reply and advice. in fact i just want to know if there is something wrong technicaly with this pics. any other help would be appreciate it


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2012)

The white on white is well done; as Charlie mentioned, a little flagging would have helped with the highlight.  I like #2, but one of the rules of product photography is:  Don't crop the product!  I also think you needed just a hair more light on the black zipper in the tab area.  The last one is fine if there's a reason for the large, empty middle area, such as a block of text, but I would prefer to see either more of the pens/pencils on the side, or none at all.


----------



## eliasch (Sep 9, 2012)

thank you dear for your reply. i really appreciate what u said.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice!  The only minor issue I see is a red/magenta cast over the first shot.  Remove that and it'd be perfect.  Nicely done!


----------

